
Tabs could be coming not only to Explorer, but everywhere - poiuz
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/tabs-could-be-coming-not-only-to-explorer-but-everywhere/
======
Piskvorrr
Oh wow. Is it 2005 already?

In other words, everything(tm) has had a tabbed interface for a decade now.
Perhaps Windows is slowly backing off the impression "everything is a tablet"?

